# How much raw if replacing Ziwipeak?



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Can anybody make an educated guess as to how much raw chicken would be equivalent to a tablespoon of Ziwipeak? I am feeding primarily Ziwipeak and wanted to add in a few more raw meals. Would approximately one ounce of chicken equal about one tablespoon of Ziwipeak? Or would it b more like two ounces of chicken since the Ziwipeak is dehydrated?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sometimes I add a few chunks of raw to the ZP & if I have plenty of raw, I may substitute a ZP meal with strictly a raw meal. I feed about 2 to 2 1/2 oz raw when fed by itself.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! That sounds about right to me, too.


----------

